# New (to me) HS522 - Engine HP question



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi,
I just got me a HS522 which based on what I can see this is basically a HS622 with a few cosmetic changes. Even the Service Manual is 522/622 (which I have to order)

Based on the Owners Manual the: 
HS522 has a GX140 5.5 HP/4200 rpm (144cm3) Bore x Stroke 64x45mm or 2.5x1.8in.
HS622 has a KX160 4.9 HP/4000 rpm (163cm3) Bore x Stroke 68x45mm or 2.7x1.8in.

Question: 
Why does the HS522 has 5.5HP vs the bigger Bore HS622 has only 4.9HP?

I thought larger displacement=more power..


Comments?


Thanks
Gaspar


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That is odd, perhaps it has something to do with the different RPMs listed.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

I think that too but seems to much of a difference.. I mean is a bit over 1/2 HP.. with only 200rpm more..

Maybe the new GX160 is a bit de-tuned or the cams are slightly different, who knows..

What I know that that my522 has more guts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you looking at a USA or Canada document/model?

USA-spec HS522 Shop Manual:
GX140, 144cc displacement, 5.5hp @ 4,200 rpm

USA-spec HS622 Shop Manual:
GX160K1, 163cc displacement, 6.0hp @ 4,000 rpm


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Are you looking at a USA or Canada document/model?
> 
> USA-spec HS522 Shop Manual:
> GX140, 144cc displacement, 5.5hp @ 4,200 rpm
> ...


Hi Robert.
I'm referring to a Owner Manual document I found here http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31743701.pdf. It does mention the Model as Honda GX160 K1.
The back cover has this document information:
31743701
00x31-743-7010

But I guess you found the answer since you have access to the true source of information... Makes sense since the 6 in 622 is a reference to 6HP 

Thanks


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Best of luck with your machine. I think I would be hard pressed to tell the difference, operationally. I think you will be pleasantly surprised at this little machines ability.


----------

